# Ann Arbor Vintage BMX Vendors Sunday April 30, 2017



## pkleppert

Hello everyone in the BMX Forum

This year's Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet has regain the use Bldg. "G" and would like to welcome Vintage BMX vendors first dibs on the 12 swap spaces in a great building with concrete floor. 
A few have been reserved but we still have some left.

Muscle bikes would also be perfect in this building. 

Most people are not aware that there is a dirt racetrack next to Bldg. "G" that is available to use and it also has grandstands. What an awesome location for a BMX racetrack layout. If this is of interest let us know.

Vendor form is posted for reserving a swap space at www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com under vendor info tab.

Paul and Anne Kleppert 248-642-6639


----------



## Roger Henning

Why a 2 year old post?  Roger


----------

